# Oh boy was I wrong!



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 25, 2011)

My SS box had a Nebraska post mark so I *assumed* it was from Jacqui. We are friends so I was very excited that she was my SS. So because it was the only present I'd get for Christmas I waited to open it. I was SO excited because I knew that Jacqui would get me something great. Every day I picked up that box, it was 6" X 7" X 9", I shook it and I smelled it and I really tried to figure out what it was. So Christmas morning with my hair flying all over my head and still in my robe without make up I ran to the tree and started to open my box. Lots of bubble wrap, oh, chocolate...about a pound of chocolate, dark good chocolate. A small thing wrapped in more bubble wrap. Of course that alone is a fun present, I love popping it, so I unwrapped more bubble wrap, holy cow how much of that stuff is there??? Now thick drawing paper and lots of tape. Jeeze! Hard to get in with only one hand...finally in...OMG! Beautiful, just beautiful. And the smell of fresh paint. This was hand painted. I grew still just taking it in. I held my breath, turning it around in my hand and looking at every mark. A small turtle hand painted to look like this... 








And the back looks like this, but by that time I had water from my eyes so I couldn't see very well. A hand painted present with so much consideration, what a wonderful gift. You couldn't have picked out anything better. So for my only Christmas gift it was perfect. Dead on perfect and I am touched that you would take so much time and thought to do that for me. Hand painted. Thank you so much Mark, thank you so very much for being so considerate. And to sign with such humor I laughed out loud when I could finally read it...






Be sure to notice the signature sun glasses... that tickled me so...
ignore the date, I don't know how to change it...


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm glad you liked it! It was a lot of fun to do!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 25, 2011)

Ooh, that's lovely! 

What a great gift - and I think you're the first to post a picture? Come on, the rest of you!


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahh, nobody likes you Maggie... 

Believe me now? Merry Christmas.

Home Run Mark. Nicely done.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 25, 2011)

What a great gift Maggie! That is truly a very thoughtful & fitting gift!


----------



## Kvoigt (Dec 25, 2011)

very cute! i so wish i could have gotten into the SS.... next year maybe


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 25, 2011)

So nice!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 25, 2011)

Mark wanted you to think it was from me.  I even subtly made a comment about having been in Omaha at the time it would have been mailed in the chat thread.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 25, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Mark wanted you to think it was from me.  I even subtly made a comment about having been in Omaha at the time it would have been mailed in the chat thread.



I so totally thought it was from you. I completely fell for it! Good job!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 25, 2011)

Mark did a much better job, then I would have done. He did great! Glad we had ya fooled.


----------



## terryo (Dec 25, 2011)

That was a wonderful gift Maggie. I'm sad that I was too late to get in this too. Next year.....


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 25, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! I definitely want to be in the Secret Santa next year as well. How fun it has been!


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have to admit- when you said you thought you knew who it was from, I was crushed! I was trying to obscure my location, but have mentioned Omaha quite often. I am so glad we were able to fool you right up to the end!

I am also really happy to see that the sunglasses survived the trip!


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 25, 2011)

That is so special! I could feel your anticipation while opening the box!! Great read!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 26, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> I have to admit- when you said you thought you knew who it was from, I was crushed! I was trying to obscure my location, but have mentioned Omaha quite often. I am so glad we were able to fool you right up to the end!
> 
> I am also really happy to see that the sunglasses survived the trip!



I am assuming you knew that he was known for wearing stylish dark glasses everywhere...This has been such fun, and thank you Mark for fooling me and adding to the suspense...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 26, 2011)

That is so thoughtful!! Great job Mark!!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 27, 2011)

The perfect gift for you  Very nice. Great job to everyone involved


----------

